# Let's see your special pix!



## BannerBrat (Jul 12, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I would love to see some of your special pictures, one that you think about & just love looking at. Anything goes!




[/SIZE]

Here's mine,






Ash


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2008)

Jill, Lou & Skipper


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry it's more than one...












Saber with his best pal, Rooster.









Saber & yours truly.


----------



## stormo41 (Jul 12, 2008)

I got lots lol I'll see if i can narrow it down.

first my puppy dog and his "older sister" (my best friend) Jessica






Him and his "daddy" my boyfriend, Rob











him and his dog park friend






his baby picture






and this is Stormy a gelding i used to own, he was my first and last miniature (so far) and i miss him alot.






i know that picture is not the best quialty but i've always loved that photo of him


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 12, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt] More then one is fine guys.



[/SIZE]

Jill, a good caption for your picture is "Back-scratching circle" haha too cute.





SixStarDanes, I always have loved Saber & those are some cute ones.





stormo41, Wow I love all your puppy picture, & that picture of Stormy is really nice. I like it too.





Ash


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 12, 2008)

The man of my heart, today we went fishin.


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 12, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]OMGosh!



[/SIZE]

That is just too cute!





We love fishing here.


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 12, 2008)

This one my friend who is a professional photographer, with my favorite broodmare Spring.






And I've always loved this one of Chips


----------



## TripleDstables (Jul 12, 2008)

This post is a cool idea!





Three of my girls.










My boxer Que's grave site that my brother built. I hate seeing any man cry, especially family members though. He cried so hard over that dog... The next day after she got hit, he walked out still red and puffy eyed, and he put stones around her grave along with red wood chips in the middle and a white cross.










Heres a few pictures of our little Angel.
















I also have a few pictures of my favorite dog ever. He passed away in 2004. He taught me an awful lot more about a breed I didn't quite understand. The American Pit Bull Terrier. RIP Rocko.



Thats my dad in the photos.











Coco. My first horse ever. A 14.2 quarab gelding.






And, this is the last one. Angel as a weanling (Now three) meeting Fido, the best tom cat I've ever known.






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm enjoying this thread





Here are a couple more of my favs...






SAber











3 generations.. Eagle, his sire Roku and Eagle's son Rooster






Kele


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome!!

then there is this one...






And a horse one....."brothers"






Good topic


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2008)

Lou and Skipper







Hope and Flirt







Passion (under Lou)







Hope and Ducky







Double and Cover Girl







Sweetie and Double, sisters and bff







Erica and Bomb Shell







Jill and Destiny (yes, he's trying to bite me... but it was kinda funny)







Erica and Destiny
Then some of my just favorites. The above were "love" pictures...






my favorite picture of Destiny







new picture of DunIT I really like







Bomb Shell







Cover Girl







Flirt (proud of how I had her looking and of catchng the photo just so)







Hope







Bacardi, looking really good







Sunny, as handsome as he was as a 3yo (as a 9yo)







Ducky


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 12, 2008)

Eagle (natural ears) with his parents, Roku & Star






Newborn Eagle






Eagle






My rainbow bridge Appaloosa, Diamond & I (a sorta artistically tweaked screen grab from video)


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2008)

new mare, Maddie, looking sweet as her name
(Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet)







colt, Monkey, with his famous daddy, Reflection







Khaki as a furry baby







Passion, pre-clipped and sporting a moth eaten but I'm still glamorous look







Skipper, first home bred and shown by myself Champion


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 12, 2008)

ok so heres mine...

Polly and Titan...






Polly, Titan, and I...






Merry Noel...
















Merry and I...


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 12, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Wow, awesome pictures guys!



[/SIZE]

Brandi, I just love the pic of Melody & Reggie! so cute, & your dog looks adorable as well.





Kim, your mare Spring is beautiful! :love & Chips is one of my favorites, he's so handsome.





Sarah, your horses are so pretty,



& i love your boxers, especially your white one,



so sorry about her



, her grave is very nicely done though.



Wow Rocko is quite the handsome man, he looks like quite the dog.



and your last one, Angle meeting Fido is adorable.





Rachel, boy Saber sure can move!



He's got such big sweet eyes. I love your Danes as well, they look so noble, lol.





haha Mom, I love that first picture



& the one of Timber & Tug should be the cover of a book. & of course i love the goof's picture.

Wow Jill, most of your pictures look ver professional of your horses set up.



I have to say out of all of them my favorite is Ducky, when he's just looking at the camera. They are all wonderful.





Dan, I love the color of Polly & Titan, very cute. & that first llama pic is adorable.





Ash


----------



## Charlene (Jul 12, 2008)

wonderful pictures!!

this is my biggie. when he was an "only horse", he needed a buddy so we got "houdini". can you guess why he earned the name?






when i look through my pictures, i see i have SO many "bonding" pics. this is probably one of my very favorites. this was taken a couple of years before gary got sick. simon loved his daddy.










this was taken the day we brought rebel home...a friend's granddaughter getting her first horsey kiss...






this is probably the best bonding of my horses i've ever captured, it was taken the day red came to live with us...


----------



## barnbum (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay--this will be an assortment.

The first is my husband and daughter at one of her field band competitions in the Carrier Dome. The photos is blurry because I took it from sitting on the opposite side. But it still caught my husband's gentleness and devotion. I've always loved this shot.






This moment was at Rosie's birth. It's so special because she is Jazz's first foal and I'm keeping her for now because she's, well, because she's amazing.










Spending time with my daughter in the pastures her summer before college--my two favorite fillies.










This is probably one of the best photos I've ever taken. It's Kennedy, the best barn buddy ever, and Claire. Just one fabulous captured moment--2 AM. Shawna did a wood burn of this for me to give to K for her birthday last year.






Okay--I had to find the others ...

My favorite of all time shot of my kids....now 18 and 21.






Funny how the ones that pull at my heart at not of the best quality...

This one brings back such great memories.






Every time I walk the lanes--which is several times a week--I come up to this view and every single time my heart fills with gratitude that I am able to spend my days living in this tiny heaven on earth.






And none of it would have been possible without this man...who still makes my heart sing after 23 years.


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 12, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt] Aww Charlene I love that one with Gary & Simon.



& Red & Rebel look like they became fast friends.



& Houdini & your big horse are adorable. We used to have Nigerian Dwarves here, they are awesome pets & kept ya busy.



[/SIZE]

Wow Karla those are some gorgeous pictures! Your last 3 are hiding though.



lol.

My favorite is Rachel & Rosie.





& like I said anything goes



.

Ashley


----------



## barnbum (Jul 12, 2008)

I fixed it, Ashley. Thank you for this post--to make so many smiles.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 12, 2008)

There are some real sweet ones in this thread - keep 'em coming.


----------



## MissMolly (Jul 12, 2008)

My daughter Emily and El Rae






My daughter Stefanie with El Rae


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 12, 2008)

barnbum said:


> I fixed it, Ashley. Thank you for this post--to make so many smiles.






Sixstardanes said:


> There are some real sweet ones in this thread - keep 'em coming.


[SIZE=12pt]



agreed.



[/SIZE]

Gail, your filly & daughter's are precious!











Ash


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 12, 2008)

Here are a few, I'll have to dig up some more later

My friend Mo with Kassie at the Chester Fair last August or September
















Kass snoozing with Covergirl standing guard






Learning to lead






My friend Rachael with Covergirl at a show this past June






Meeting new friends, Kassie meets the neighbor's big guy Toffee






Just like this one










Rachael and Covergirl, best buds






Kassie and I






Rusty meets The Nose






Ok that's all for now, I know its a lot haha it's hard to choose!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's some of my favs!

No other picture compares to this one, this is and will always be my absolute favorite.. The mini is my first ever miniature, Star, a gorgeous bay tobiano with big doe eyes who I unfortunately lost last October to colic at 16 years old.. The other horse is my AQHA gelding Zip, a grandson of Hotrodder's Jet Set and Zippo Pine Bar






First Fourth of July Parade for us, and needless to say the minis were a HUGE hit



and they ate up the attention



(sister,me, dad, Sweet Tart, Misty and Trixie)






My sister and her first mini foal Chili






I just love this one










Sleepy baby






Chili and I






Some of my favorite "Kids and Minis"






Most of these kids are from non-farm/animal families that my mom babysits for, they absolutely love the minis, they actually think it's fun to go out and help feed/clean stalls/groom etc..















Fantom and her filly Misty the day we brought them home:






This photo is the last photo I have of our buckskin mare Fantom and her daughter, Fantom unfortunately passed away the day after this picture leaving us Misty who was only around a week old.






CHEESE!


----------



## Kellie in OR (Jul 12, 2008)

My husband and Billy.... just yesterday. Every time a turn around they are hanging out together.


----------



## TripleDstables (Jul 12, 2008)

BannerBrat said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Wow, awesome pictures guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words.



They were both incredible dogs in their own ways.





Keep the photos coming guys! I love looking at all of them, especially the little kids with the minis, those photos are priceless.


----------



## Devon (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Bozley (Jul 12, 2008)

BEST FRIENDS!!!


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 12, 2008)

[SIZE=24pt]Whoooo!



[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Rebecca, I adore your mares! They are too cute!



Rachael and Covergirl seem to be a really good team, as do you & Kassie, I love Rusty's face in the last picture, priceless.





Lucky C, Star & Zip is one of my favorite pictures, I remember this picture every once & a while, it's so perfect.



I have to say Misty is one of my favorites of the forum, and she looks great decked out for the 4th of July, as well as Sweet Tart and Trixy.



The kid's with the foals are just awesome as well!





Aw, Kellie That pic is so cute!








Devon, awesome pictures as usual, & Wee Man & Fashion both look loved and adorable.








Boszly, OMGosh! all three of your pictures are sooooo cute, but i have to say the goats are my favorite.






Ash[/SIZE]


----------



## River Wood (Jul 12, 2008)

My sheltie "Tracker" and 08 colt "Intimidator" Tracker's little tongue is out.... he loves to lick his friends on the nose


----------



## shawna (Jul 13, 2008)

My new Filly" Little Miss debutant" and My Husband sharring a drink of water

Oh beggers I cant get the picture to upload Sorry


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 13, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh Connie, that picture should be in an ad for mini's, so cute!



[/SIZE]

sorry about your pic Shawna.





Here are some more of mine I like,

First is a picture of bubbles on the river, Mom took a pic as they went by.













Next is a picture I took while I was down at an old railroad walking Banner. It run's next to a bay.










& next is a picture of Banner this winter with the bay in the background.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 13, 2008)

Arab Luver 4 Life--you have a great smile.





Ashley--that 2nd shot is awesome. It would makes blood pressures ease just by looking at it.



You should sell it to doc's offices for their waiting rooms.

I like the bubbles too--and Banner by the bay. (cute phrases, eh?)

Now that rope halter on Banner reminds me of a picture I saw of your expression when you opened that as a b-day gift last year? Now, that's a classic.


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 13, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Karla, Karla, Karla,






[/SIZE]

Well here's the picture of me opening my rope halter for my birthday. no idea why I was making this face as I love my rope halter!










and here's a few more I dug up.





This is a picture of a chickadee I took & then edited, I've always liked how it turned out.






Here's a picture I took of Banner by the Bay again,



& made into a poster that I liked.










Here's our yellow lab puppy Tug with a pic I took & edited, I like it a lot.










This is just a funny looking picture, & caption.






A picture I took out in our boat, & made into a poster.






Another one I took, of out puppy Tug in front of a Barge & Tug on the River.










& another picture I took out on our boat, of my Dad with a flock of Geese flying up behind us.










& last one for now, a picture of me & my Dad icefishing.










Just looking through pix & found another one I like





This is prolly a 15/16 inch catfish I caught while fishing for Stripers. I just love catfish!


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 13, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]oh boy, found some more OH! [/SIZE]

Here is 'Little Jimmy' who is a pretty girl... whose name is really Hickory, but nobody calls her that, she's just "Little Jimmy."






OH!
















And here are some more of the brat,




















okay... now i'm really done...


----------



## barnbum (Jul 13, 2008)

There it is!! I love that face!



Don't tell you dad--but the one with him and the geese--they almost--_I did say almost_--look like they're flying in one ear and out the other. OH!





I love the posters you do with the quotes. The words fit well. Do you print them off and hang them up? Good locker material too.





I really love the chickadee and Tug shots.....





Your family does cool things together--ice fishing is very _cool_.


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 13, 2008)

Swollen nose from bee sting










Melody eating her snack in the hospital






The love of my life in horsey flesh






Melody greeting a visitor.










Rudy all packed up






Goat standing on Melody's back










Miss Vayda telling me she is lonely










Rudy in the trash again OH!






Rudy getting ready to jam






Rudy has a thing for small places he can get into. We were trying to pack for our cruise. I guess he wanted to go










The first morning Miss Melody was here. I didn't have a blanket for her yet and it was COLD! So hubby was rubbing her down to keep her from shivering


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 13, 2008)

barnbum said:


> There it is!! I love that face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]



Karla, that is too funny![/SIZE]

I do print some of them out, I barely use my locker in school, I used to put stuff in it, but usually everyone uses my locker but me.






Oh Man Brandi your pictures are sooooooooooooooo cute!



love them!


----------



## maplegum (Jul 13, 2008)

Great photos everyone!

I'm going to have to be selective here. This is hard to to choose only a few!

I think I will show you some photos that really captures Bailey's and Willow's personalitities.

1st up, Bailey..



























And Willow...

She was just starting to understand that people are OK. She was quite timid.




































My heart feels as if it is going to exlode with the love I have for my 2 little horses


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 13, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]CUTE CUTE CUTE[/SIZE]



maplegum said:


> Great photos everyone!
> 
> I'm going to have to be selective here. This is hard to to choose only a few!
> 
> ...


[SIZE=36pt] [/SIZE] [SIZE=36pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 13, 2008)

Some more of my favs...






Saber






Kele with our rescued mutt, Jet






Phoenix & Luca






Star, Roku & their son, Eagle






Eagle & one of our cats, Dante'






Luca & Dyami






Our (rainbow bridge) foundation Roku & Star


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 13, 2008)

> Lucky C, Star & Zip is one of my favorite pictures, I remember this picture every once & a while, it's so perfect. I have to say Misty is one of my favorites of the forum, and she looks great decked out for the 4th of July, as well as Sweet Tart and Trixy. The kid's with the foals are just awesome as well!


Thank you so much!! We have the picture of Star and Zip framed and hanging in our living room so I see it on a daily basis and it still warms my heart and makes me smile even though I miss her so much.. I think the big guy misses her too, he was buddies with her, would stand by the fence with his head hanging over watching her and her foals, he has no interest in any of the others now..

Miss Misty is quite the spoiled brat, she's the smallest on the farm but boy is she bossy!

I just love spending time with the kids mom babysits and the horses.. Like I said, most of these kids come from "city" families, maybe have a dog or cat if they have anything at all, they just love to go out and work with the horses, they think cleaning stalls and lugging water buckets is a blast.. Of course their parents don't understand why cleaning horse stalls is so much more fun than cleaning their rooms! lol


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 13, 2008)

maplegum said:


> My heart feels as if it is going to exlode with the love I have for my 2 little horses


[SIZE=12pt]& it shows! Bailey & Willow are some of my favorites, love their names for one.



Love the pictures as well, they're so cute![/SIZE]

Aw Rachel, you take suck good, cute pictures!








my favorite out of these is Eagle with the kitty







Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> > Lucky C, Star & Zip is one of my favorite pictures, I remember this picture every once & a while, it's so perfect. I have to say Misty is one of my favorites of the forum, and she looks great decked out for the 4th of July, as well as Sweet Tart and Trixy. The kid's with the foals are just awesome as well!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! We have the picture of Star and Zip framed and hanging in our living room so I see it on a daily basis and it still warms my heart and makes me smile even though I miss her so much.. I think the big guy misses her too, he was buddies with her, would stand by the fence with his head hanging over watching her and her foals, he has no interest in any of the others now..
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]I would definently frame that picture of Star and Zip! Do you have any pictures of Star's foals? i bet they were sweet just like her.



& poor Zip



he looks like a sweet heart.



Aw Misty is so adorable how do you make her mind her manners??? :love & I think it's awsome you let those kids come over to help with horses, i bet it means a ton to them



Haha & my Mom feels the same way about me, my Tack is clean & tidy, my room? a disaster area.



[/SIZE]

Awesome Pictures everyone!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 13, 2008)

> I would definently frame that picture of Star and Zip! Do you have any pictures of Star's foals? i bet they were sweet just like her. & poor Zip he looks like a sweet heart. Aw Misty is so adorable how do you make her mind her manners??? & I think it's awsome you let those kids come over to help with horses, i bet it means a ton to them Haha & my Mom feels the same way about me, my Tack is clean & tidy, my room? a disaster area.


I sure do have pictures of her foals, except one, the very first foal she had for us I don't have any pictures on this computer.. She gave us four beautiful babies, 3 fillies and a colt... They are all VERY independent babies, curious about everything, and loved to be loved on just like their momma..

First foal was a silver dapple bay filly

(her last three foals are full brother/sisters)

Second was a gorgeous buckskin solid filly











Third was an outstanding buckskin pinto colt











And last but not least is Electra, a chestnut pinto filly, and yes we're keeping her.. She's too funny and is definitely her mother's daughter.. She does the same attitude/nicker her mom would do at feeding time, is a total lover, packed with attitude, but the one thing that reminds me most of her momma is her eyes, she's got the same big dark brown doe eyes her mom had..


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 13, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Gorgeous![/SIZE]

I remember seeing Electra pictures before & liking her from the start



.

All her foals are gorgeous





lovely, lovely, lovely.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 13, 2008)

Cristina--you know how much I love that picture--and that mare. I love it when you post them.

There's a lot of loved animals/people on this post. And in all sizes!!





Someone just told me they think my Jazz is a handsome fella--I'll have to find my favorite photos of him to add to this collection.





Edited to add--hey Julie--how about that photo of you and Blessing with the big horse--you you two in the field?



I can post them for you if it's still giving you trouble. Let me know.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 13, 2008)

Devon said:


>


LOVE that one of you and Fashy








here's a couple of me with Devon's mare, Fashion:

from this winter:































and from the first MHCO show of the season:






wow lots of favs LOL and she's not even my horse (although I wish she were!!) No, Devon is nice enough to let me pretend she's mine, and she loves this horse with all her heart, just look at her picture that she posted in my quote...it says it all



There is no one more deserving of this mare than Devon.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 14, 2008)

Nigel--what wonderful photos you posted.





Okay--Jazz lovers, here are my absolute favorite photos of him as he grew...

Jazz arrives at 4 months old.






He got pretty tuckered out that first day.






Yearling.











Stallion--






Even through the fence and with a fly mask--I love this shot.






Jazz.


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 14, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]haha Nigel, Fashion seems to be a very popular mare! Of course she deserves it, she's gorgeous.



I love that last picture



[/SIZE]

Karla, awesome pictures of the Jazzman



. My favorite is the first one & last one





He's such a handsome man.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2008)

Neat idea to show them as they've grown up









Here are two of my stallions, from babies to stallions





*Erica's Gone and DunIT*, 31" 2005 grey-grullo stallion, AMHR National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion. From the first newborn picture I saw of him, I knew if he didn't become mine, I'd always wish he had. He is such a neat guy to have around and so happy with his first babies



Pictures in chronological order:











































*Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*, 32.5" National Champion, Halter Hall of Fame, Many Time Grand Champion, repeated National All-Star (etc., etc., etc.). Destiny was the first horse for me from Erica, and I think his name itself was prophetic as many more great horses followed. Destiny is a dream come true and it's a joy to share him with Erica. I'm looking forward to some double bred Buckeroo Destiny babies in the spring! Pictures are in chronological order:


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 14, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh Wow Jill, gorgeous.



[/SIZE]

Destiny went through a lot of changes



, & Dun it seemed to just get lighter & lighter.

Eventually will he lighten to white?

handsome fella's there.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes



DunIT is a true grey and he will eventually appear to be "white"


----------



## NMMack (Jul 14, 2008)

These pictures are all GREAT!!! I would like to share my favorites too!





Baby Peanut at Erica's smelling the flowers:






Peanut learning to stand for pictures with Erica's Pug Puppy:






really getting into it now:






Papa and Monte bonding at birth, while Momma watches:






Peanut and Monte playing:






One of my very favorites of Peanut:






A very old one of myself, my QH Nicki, and my Sheltie, Jesse.

We were "The RedNeck Gang"!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!! I forgot to mention that photo cred. goes to Devon, although I'm sure you all could have figured it out!

Everyone's pictures are so awesome, and special as the thread title says!


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 14, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]That's pretty cool Jill.



[/SIZE]

NMMack, I love your pictures!

especially the one with Monte & Papa





Peanut & Monte playing is really cute too.





Nigel, Devon sure does take nice pictures, they are easy to pick out.


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

heres two that i cant resist

Two Sox my boy and Merry Noel the farm princess borhter and sister aww...






Little Jos helicopter ears...






Rigalo the comic with a rather sly look on his face...






The "Poo Crew" literally Sam (llama freak on the forum), Karah (L), and Alex (in back), and myself are the poo crew of Strawberry Hill LLama Farm






and my favorite of all "Mini-Me"...






thats all of them I promise...


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 15, 2008)

These are a couple favorites of my big guy, Dee.


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 15, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]



[/SIZE]

Dan, I love your llama pictures, too cute!



& 'Mini me' is perfect!





Donna, Dee is quite the handsome man.











I've admired him from your avatar for a while.


----------



## Bozley (Jul 15, 2008)

Makayla & Belle at our last show.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 15, 2008)

This is still my favorite picture

of our 2005 colt "Smokin"and his mom "Lace"






some more I love

our mare "Pooh" and my husband Art






our 07 colt "Axel"






our 08 filly "Revi"






our 08 filly "Spice"


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 16, 2008)

I love everyone's pics! Here are a few of mine!

My son Carson (5 yrs) loves to help me with the minis. Ignore the mismatched PJ's and boots. It was after his bath in both pics!











I like this pic of my two mares Ronnie and Teacup. They were my first 2 minis and they are very close.






This is Stormy with her just-born wet look!






I love this bonding pic of Teacup and her colt Sparky.






And this pic doesn't do Whispy justice as she is standing downhill but I still like the "Would you quit taking pictures of me!!!" look that she is giving!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 16, 2008)

Lori and Julie--great shots!!


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 16, 2008)

barnbum said:


> Lori and Julie--great shots!!


[SIZE=12pt]agreed.[/SIZE]

Bozley, I love your picture, so clear, & just beautiful.





Hahah Lori, i love all your pictures but Spice is the cutest!





Julie, Carson is too cute, my brother (4) loves to help with horses too.





i love that picture of Whispy too, that look is priceless.





looks like she's being a good sport though.


----------



## Samm S (Jul 16, 2008)

alfie





















our biggies lizabeth wit devon and me with my chico.♥











my colt tigger
















devons colt zorro and tig after their yearling class


----------



## barnbum (Jul 16, 2008)

Sam--the ones of you girls riding the big ones--wow--stunning.... breath-taking.





And Bozley--that one of--is it your daughter?--is just priceless.





I saw more I loved!

eagles ring--you have so many awesome photos. The mare/foal one has to be an all time favortie, but I love that colt-Axel--and the sleeper.





cretahillsgal--I love the one of the buddies and the mare and foal.


----------



## Bozley (Jul 16, 2008)

Barnbum,

Yes, that is my daughter, Makayla. I cannot tell you how much she loves Belle. Belle is that "Special Horse" that you have once in a life time. They have a total connection and I feel it is so apparent in that picture. That is why I love it so.

Sue


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 17, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt] Sam I love Alfie!




[/SIZE]

He's really handsome.





In that first picture he reminds me of a Morgan, in fact I thought he was a big horse at first.





& love the riding ones too.





Tigger is adorable



as is Zorro.


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres (Jul 17, 2008)

This is my rescue stallion shaking his huge beautiful mane. If we decide to show him I will hate to have to cut it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is my grand daughter, Emily, having her first ride on Dapper Dan. She was my "horsey" girl, and always laughed out loud when she rode in the cart. We lost her at age 3 to cancer.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 17, 2008)

> Here is my grand daughter, Emily, having her first ride on Dapper Dan. She was my "horsey" girl, and always laughed out loud when she rode in the cart. We lost her at age 3 to cancer.


Oooh Marsha, I'm so sorry..



The picture brought a smile to my face but your words brought tears



Life can be so unfair at times...


----------



## SirenFarms (Jul 18, 2008)

My boi and i (im the one with long hair)






Feather my buddy boi






A pro shot of the boys and i ( excuse the crappy clip jobs)






Feather being utterly adorable






Ilyria- An Animal Artistry Fresian Mare i Painted last year. i just love this horse and this shot!






Armand- An Animal Artistry Norman i painted last year. i love his eyes.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 18, 2008)

This is Milla (shorty jack russell) when she was going to have her little ones relaxing in her benkies.






These are her babies fed well and comfy.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 18, 2008)

That puppy picture is adorable!!


----------

